# It Is Well



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Please pray for my family, especially our daughter and son in law, the New Life Church family and the Kemp family. Our beloved Pastor, Dusty Kemp, went home Monday morning. He passed peacefully in his sleep and woke up in the arms of Jesus. We are in a state of shock, totally heart broken and numb.

God used this mighty man of God to lead our family to Christ, one by one, starting with me 26 years ago. Our kids are youth pastors and praise and worship leaders at the church. They have a monumental assignment tomorrow night and at Fridays memorial service. God give us strength and remind us, It Is Well.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the loss. I will say a prayer for Mr. Kemp and his family, and friends. That was a beautiful way you put it when you said, he went to sleep and woke up in the arms of the Lord.

Spiritual Leaders are such beautiful people. Like you said, God worked through him to bring y;all to God. Mr. Kemp did a great job on behalf of God so the Lord called him home. God Bless.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Lord Bless this Family and this Church, give them the strength and understanding to get thru this time of grief.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Jenny. Prayers sent.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent.

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*No Sorrow*

Its time for a rousing celebration, dance in the aisles, lift your heads and hands up, for a place was prepared for him, DEATH of the Flesh has no sting !!! We wait the resurrection, the dead in Christ shall rise. Praise God for his grace and blessings, another has left this SHORT mortal realm and stepped into the greatest journey of all time !!! Praise God, this man was a worker in Gods Kingdom, If you believe in what God has said , you WILL see him again in due time --

Its hard, cry and mourn , its only a TEMPORARY absence !!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry to hear this. May God give comfort and peace to the family and friends. Praise God for this man's service to the kingdom.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Gad has called him home. Prayers for the families & friends.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for your kind words and prayers brothers and sister in Christ. Most appreciated.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My prayers are sent.Our lose is Gods gain.


----------

